

Happy Birthday, Google! (Google's 14th Birthday) - Mithrandir
http://www.wired.com/geekmom/2012/09/happy-birthday-google/

======
Mithrandir
The logo:
[https://encrypted.google.com/logos/2012/Googles_14th_Birthda...](https://encrypted.google.com/logos/2012/Googles_14th_Birthday-2012-2-hp.gif)

